# Colloidal Silver



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone used CS for anything on their dogs? I've been wiping it on my allergy dog's stomach and it seems to be working to heal the skin and keep the inflammation down. Does anyone know if it is safe for continuous use?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, I have used it on my dogs before. It was actually recommened to me by someone who used CS to get rid of their dog's ear infections that would not go away with any other treatment. If you were going to use it continuously, I would check with the vet just to be sure. Good Luck!!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'd definitely check with the vet for long term use - 

Remember this guy on the news a few months ago whose skin turned blue from many years of colloidal silver use? 
But he was ingesting it also, not just using it topically. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,317564,00.html


----------

